# Άλλες Ειδικότητες > Υδραυλικά & Θέρμανση >  Γεύση νερού με καινούρια μπαταρία νιπτήρα

## jariko

Άλλαξα τη μπαταρία του νιπτήρα της κουζίνας στο σπίτι που μένω. Θα την πλήρωνε ο ιδιοκτήτης και μου είπε να βάλω μία φθηνή αφού και η προηγούμενη δεν ήταν της προκοπής.
Πήρα την φθηνότερη που βρήκα στο praktiker και την άλλαξα μόνος μου. Την έβγαλα και την τοποθέτησα 2η φορά (είχα κάνει ένα άσχετο λάθος) αλλά μάλλον επειδή αρχικά είχα σφίξει παραπάνω τα σπιράλ, χάλασαν οι φλάντζες και έσταζαν ελαφρώς. Τα ξαναέβγαλα, τα έσφιξα με τεφλόν και δεν στάζει.


Περίπου μια βδομάδα μετά παρατήρησα πολύ έντονη μυρωδιά και άσχημη γεύση στο νερό. Αυτή η μυρωδιά και η γεύση παρατηρούνται αφού μείνει για ώρα κλειστή η βρύση (πάνω από μισή ώρα) και μόνο στο νερό που βγαίνει στην αρχή. Αν το αφήσω να τρέξει λίγο βελτιώνεται. Έχω φίλτρο που σχεδόν τις εξαφανίζει αλλά δεν νιώθω άνετα να πίνω. Με την παλιά βρύση δεν είχα πρόβλημα. Επίσης δεν είναι από το δίκτυο αφού στις βρύσες του μπάνιου δεν παρατήρησα κάτι.


Πού μπορεί να οφείλεται; Ανέφερα τα παραπάνω μήπως είναι από τις φλάντζες ή το τεφλόν. Τι μπορεί να απελευθερώνεται στο νερό που μένει στάσιμο μέσα στη μπαταρία και αλλάζει η γεύση;

----------


## vasilimertzani

Το φιλτρο είναι μετά την βρύση η πριν;

----------


## chipakos-original

> Άλλαξα τη μπαταρία του νιπτήρα της κουζίνας στο σπίτι που μένω. Θα την πλήρωνε ο ιδιοκτήτης και μου είπε να βάλω μία φθηνή αφού και η προηγούμενη δεν ήταν της προκοπής.
> Πήρα την φθηνότερη που βρήκα στο praktiker και την άλλαξα μόνος μου. Την έβγαλα και την τοποθέτησα 2η φορά (είχα κάνει ένα άσχετο λάθος) αλλά μάλλον επειδή αρχικά είχα σφίξει παραπάνω τα σπιράλ, χάλασαν οι φλάντζες και έσταζαν ελαφρώς. Τα ξαναέβγαλα, τα έσφιξα με τεφλόν και δεν στάζει.
> 
> Περίπου μια βδομάδα μετά παρατήρησα πολύ έντονη μυρωδιά και άσχημη γεύση στο νερό. Αυτή η μυρωδιά και η γεύση παρατηρούνται αφού μείνει για ώρα κλειστή η βρύση (πάνω από μισή ώρα) και μόνο στο νερό που βγαίνει στην αρχή. Αν το αφήσω να τρέξει λίγο βελτιώνεται. Έχω φίλτρο που σχεδόν τις εξαφανίζει αλλά δεν νιώθω άνετα να πίνω. Με την παλιά βρύση δεν είχα πρόβλημα. Επίσης δεν είναι από το δίκτυο αφού στις βρύσες του μπάνιου δεν παρατήρησα κάτι.
> 
> 
> Πού μπορεί να οφείλεται; Ανέφερα τα παραπάνω μήπως είναι από τις φλάντζες ή το τεφλόν. Τι μπορεί να απελευθερώνεται στο νερό που μένει στάσιμο μέσα στη μπαταρία και αλλάζει η γεύση;


Εχω πάθει τα ίδια σε δικό μου σπίτι σε νησί με νέα εγκατάσταση πολυστρωματικής σωλήνες και δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω. Πρέπει να τρέξει το νερό για να μπορώ μετά να πιώ.

----------


## jariko

> Το φιλτρο είναι μετά την βρύση η πριν;


Εννοείται μετά τη βρύση.

Το θέμα είναι πως με την παλιά βρύση δεν είχα κανένα πρόβλημα και μπορούσα να πιω χωρίς το φίλτρο. Τώρα πρέπει να περιμένω να τρέξει για να πιω. Υπάρχει περίπτωση να βελτιωθεί με τον καιρό; Τι μπορεί να συνέβη και χάλασε η γεύση λίγες μέρες μετά την τοποθέτηση της καινούριας;

----------


## vasilimertzani

Ποια βρύση είναι;πιθανων δεν έχει αντιβακτιριδιακο υλικό .

----------


## jariko

> Ποια βρύση είναι;πιθανων δεν έχει αντιβακτιριδιακο υλικό .


link
Αν ήταν στο χέρι μου θα έβαζα καλύτερη αλλά δεν είναι δικό μου το σπίτι και δεν θέλω να ξηλώνω βρύση φεύγοντας.

----------

